# "unorthodox" tool storage options



## jusbot (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm working on upgrading my tiny attic workshop, first with a new bench, then with some sort of counter-type setup for storage and benchtop power tools. So I've been thinking about tool storage. I dream of buying a bunch of Gerstner chests, but that's a dream, not a reality. I thought of building something from scratch, but I want to get on to more fun projects.

I was thinking… instead of buying Husky or Horror Fright metal drawer units, are there any household storage options I could re-purpose for the workshop? I might pick up one of these ALEX Drawer Units from Ikea. The drawers are wide and deep, the top three are not too tall -good for storing hand tools, sandpaper- and some bulkier items can go in the taller bottom drawers.










Have you found any creative tool storage solutions? Salvaged kitchen cabinets? Recycled dressers? Let's hear it!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would stay away from this, as I just dont think it would last. But to be fai,r I would have to go look at it. I have used some heavy duty cabinets form work and converted them. The tool chest at harbor freight are pretty good deals when on sale. Shop smith had some plans on making your own tool roll aways that looked neat. there have been a cpl people on that made them.. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My understanding of the HF tool carts, the metal ones, is they are an excellent value.
I don't have one, but have checked them out at the store and they seem very well made.
I plan to get one some day.

Another tip I might offer is to get a wooden two drawer file cabinet. I use one as a base for my Rikon 10" bandsaw and another one for a base for my 12" bench top drill press. These work great, are mobile if you put moving dollies under them, and provide a couple big drawers for accessories or other tools.


----------



## mdawson2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have some reclaimed kitchen cabinets. I picked up 13 oak cabinets from the local Habitat Restore for $350. I had to do some repair on a couple and ended up not using one of them, a second corner unit. I then built the counter tops based on Norm's miter station build. I have about $550 in total. I need to build two new drawers for the old sink base still.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got this in the mail a few days ago. You may want to check it out.

http://tomclarkbooks.com/Practical_Shop_Cabinets.html


----------



## jusbot (Mar 13, 2013)

@mdawson2 that's great! I love how the tool chest takes the place of the oven.


----------



## jusbot (Mar 13, 2013)

@rockom that looks like a great read, but I'll probably just get sad that I don't have more money/space/tools to do it up right! maybe some day.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

Justin, if you change your mind, the author points out he did not own a table saw when he built his first set of cabinets. (I think this was the 10-drawer unit with red & blue buckets on top) All are made of box store plywood, even the face frames. He used a circular saw, band saw, and a drill.

Good luck.

-Rocko


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Justin,

I am in a similar position as you. I need some good storage space, and was hoping to score some underneath my outfeed table (once I build one). I think you can agree with me that accruing storage space is more of a "get it done and move on" job as opposed to a project. For this reason, I agree with you that buying is a better option than making. I have thought about using a regular old chest of drawers off of cragslist, but the depth of the drawers is kind of a buzzkill, as you end up digging through piles of tools and wasting a lot of space.

Then, I had an epiphany. When I was in college, I remember going into a huge 10000 SF map room that had tons of topographical maps stacked in flat file cabinets. These flat file cabinets are pretty much mechanic's tool chests (like snap-on or something similar), except they are built to hold tons of papers instead of tools. They are heavy duty, with shallow drawers, and aren't too expensive used. I am looking into getting one for my shop right now and I think I might pull the trigger soon. They seem too functionally perfect to pass up in my situation. They might be too big for your application, but it might be worth looking into. You can find some good deals on used ones for about $150 or $200. Here is a link to one I was looking at today. It is down here in Texas, but it should give you an idea.

"http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/fuo/3676634767.html"

For the record, I am totally into "unorthodox" options. If you can make it work for cheaper, do it. It will put more money in your pocket for tools and wood that you actually need for projects. Good luck and keep thinking outside of the prism.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
I actually own one of those Alex drawer units from Ikea in white. It is perfect for my craft papers and supplies. I'm thrilled with it actually, but I would echo the concern about durability. When I look at mine, I don't think of it as good for the shop.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

These are nuts and bolts bins from a auto shop that closed. The cabinet was thrown away by someone and was modified to fit custom drawers specifically to store screws nuts bolts washers etc etc. I know you said you wanted to get onto projects but this is a project and keeps costs down while making the best use of space you do have, not space someone else designed. Look through my projects here I have posted several gimmicks I used to max out what little space I have to store just about anything.


----------



## jusbot (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome stuff! I love the old auto shop parts bins. I haven't got the knack for scoring good dumpster finds around here. I don't know if it's just a regional thing and there's not much to be had or if I'm not looking in the right spots. (Granted I'm also not looking very hard.)

The ALEX thingy totally reminded me of cartography drawers like the ones you linked to. i haven't looked for those specifically but that's pretty brilliant.

I stopped by Sears after work just to browse the Craftsman tool chests. Just so happens they had a "limited edition" 5 drawer unit for $100. I couldn't pass that up!










I see why it's discounted down from $269, it's not the prettiest limited edition scheme they've come out with. For full price I'd rather get the classic red or black. This should hold me over for hand tool storage for a good while. I wanted to come up with something more interesting to fit my goofy little shop but I couldn't beat this deal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I used my scrollsaw and made my friends name then painted red, he used this to replace the Craftsman emblem thus making his own toolbox line. (laughing) Myself I bought a Snap-On emblem for 9 USD and did the same…

Good find on the toolbox. As far as finding things the best advice I can offer is to pay attention to what you pass everyday, tell friends you are looking for old cabinets and stuff and take it in. Look it over and trash the stuff you cannot use, or take it apart and keep what is useful then get rid of it. Most people overlook stuff laying around or are afraid to ask can I have that? A customer today asked me where he could get rid of a 18" wide 72" long countertop with curves edges both sides. In the back of my truck! Guess I will be doing some modification and making my shelf wider in the shop. With all the stuff Bearpaw brings I need it.


----------



## Crackers (Jan 22, 2018)

> I have some reclaimed kitchen cabinets. I picked up 13 oak cabinets from the local Habitat Restore for $350. I had to do some repair on a couple and ended up not using one of them, a second corner unit. I then built the counter tops based on Norm s miter station build. I have about $550 in total. I need to build two new drawers for the old sink base still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you have a restore, or better yet several restores in your driving range that would be an easy trip. Make a circuit of them to see what they have. Leave your contact info as well, and let them know you are looking for low cost shop storage.

If they have an entire kitchen they usually price them higher, just because someone looking for a Kitchen want them to look uniform. But they get multiple single, or pieces where there are only 2 or 3 cabinets, and they often sell for much less. If they are ugly even cheaper.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought a metal tool chest from HF or Northern Tool I think. This was before wood working hobby started. The metal just doesn't suit me for some reason. There is a smaller chest on top that has a top lid that opens and it's only function is to catch dust. It also gives me no added workspace on top. I plan on replacing with something custom made out of wood so that I can make the drawers to the exact size and quantity I need and put my sharpening station on top maybe. If I can free up enough wall space to get rid of some shelves I may gain enough space for my pipe dream, a custom tool cabinet. This reminds me that it's time for a shop cleanup day….again.

I would stay away from the Ikea solution, Tool weight and usage wear will have that Ikea chest out on the street in no time. IMO


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

.I rather spend money in good, strong BLUM slides, and build my own chest units….I normally get MDF for my job projects from Builder General here in north New Jersey, I notice the material comes from Chile, is very light weight and strong…


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

My garage was once set up as living quarters. When I took out the kitchen I saved all the cabinets and used them in the back portion for my tools. this is a old picture. They have since been all painted white(and it's currently clean). The top is just 2×6s. The tongue and grove on the wall was left over from the previous owner doing some work in the house. All total I have probably $200 in the set up which was just some lumber/paint and screws. 
I don't have a picture of them but for my nails and stuff I use the $1 pencil boxes from the dollar tree


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Check c/l for free stuff. There's usually file cabinets, dressers, old kitchen cabinets and wood to build something.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

RUN, do not walk, to your nearest Home Depot, and get one of their Husky brand four drawer rolling tool cart cabinets. They sell in the $125-130 range, are well made and hold a crap load of hand tools. Metal construction, large casters, two which lock and two keys to lock the whole cabinet.
I bought one about five months ago, and I have everything in there from layout tools to combination planes. The damned thing will outlive me by many, many years. I can't say enough good things about it The plastic job in the picture ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> RUN, do not walk, to your nearest Home Depot, and get one of their Husky brand four drawer rolling tool cart cabinets. They sell in the $125-130 range, are well made and hold a crap load of hand tools. Metal construction, large casters, two which lock and two keys to lock the whole cabinet.
> I bought one about five months ago, and I have everything in there from layout tools to combination planes. The damned thing will outlive me by many, many years. I can t say enough good things about it The plastic job in the picture ain t gonna cut it.
> 
> - Bearcontrare


I did the Harbor Freight boxes. Checked out to be as good as the Huskeys, modern Craftsman. 
Got the black box when I out grew a smaller Costco box, and the green box a year later for all my woodworking tools. simply amazing amount of space.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't limit yourself to boxes. These are very handy


----------

